# Good 4*4 tires ( off road )



## Pallet Pete (Jan 27, 2013)

Any suggestions would be great thanks. My truck has severely oversized tires and I would like to go back to stock size.

Currently 265/75/15 on it

Actuall tire size 235/75/15 is stock


The 235's on my blazer are much shorter side by side to the 265's on the truck. I need new ones anyway as they are losing 15psi a day.


Edit ) below is a correction please read post 3 first

Thanks for suggestions !
Pete


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 27, 2013)

How much off road vs on road do you do?  Are you worried about road noise when you get back onto pavement?   Mud or sand driving?


Matt


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 27, 2013)

EatenByLimestone said:


> How much off road vs on road do you do? Are you worried about road noise when you get back onto pavement? Mud or sand driving?
> 
> 
> Matt


 
Matt I use it for firewod right now and if I start the new job it will be a work and back truck. It does not matter one bit to me how it sounds. I do a large amount of off road to get firewood mostly in the mud but there is some occasional sand to deal with too. 

I had a strange revalation a minute ago all the websites for tires are listing a 235/75/15 as the tire however when I checked the sticker all I could read was
31*10.----/ 5 because it was so faded. I am assuming this is 31*10.50r/15 ? If so then 265/75/15 would be the same size yes ? Its beyond me why they all list 235/75/15 as the right tire size because if I did the math right thats 2" of tire size difference.

Pete


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 27, 2013)

Pete, that truck came stock with the 31X10.50 tire because it has the wider sport wheels. 235 75 15 was the stock size on the custom deluxe & base model trucks. I might be inclined to go 235 because of the 3.08 gears. You'll have a little better throttle response that way. Keep in mind that the same size tire can vary by as much as an inch between manufacturers. Don't ask me why, they just do. I'd go with a good all season tread so they wear decent on the road if you start making that commute. I always had real good luck with Cooper Discoverer tires on my plow trucks. Both on & off road.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 27, 2013)

amateur cutter said:


> Pete, that truck came stock with the 31X10.50 tire because it has the wider sport wheels. 235 75 15 was the stock size on the custom deluxe & base model trucks. I might be inclined to go 235 because of the 3.08 gears. You'll have a little better throttle response that way. Keep in mind that the same size tire can vary by as much as an inch between manufacturers. Don't ask me why, they just do. I'd go with a good all season tread so they wear decent on the road if you start making that commute. I always had real good luck with Cooper Discoverer tires on my plow trucks. Both on & off road.


 
Thanks AC I am gonna go look those up. 

Pete


----------



## CTguy9230 (Jan 27, 2013)

i'll second the vote for Coopers...i just put a set on my jeep wrangler Cooper Discoverer AT3's
great tire in the snow and fairly quiet on the pavement

decent in the price dept also


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 27, 2013)

Check out Treadwrights:

https://www.treadwright.com/

I run the 32" Guard Dogs on my Toyota woodhauler:












Obviously they are great in mud, loose dirt/rock, etc...but they're also the best tires I've had in the snow.  Mud tires usually aren't great in the snow, but these have a nice soft compound that's pretty grippy.  I beefed up the springs in the rear of my truck and have carried a lot of weight with these no problem.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 27, 2013)

I like Coopers, but have Pro Comp Xtreme All Terrains on my F-150 (rated at 40,000) and I have a shade over 40,000 on them and they are about 1/4" left.

My Wife had a Jeep Grand Cherokee and we put Standard Pro Comp All Terrains (not Xtreme) and they are a 50,000+ tire. 

We sold that truck and I work with the guy. He needs new tires, but they have about 60k on them. 

Even the standard All Terrains are awesome. About 1,000,000% better than BFG's. I had some on my F-1 and got stuck in wet grass. They don't self clean unless there spinning 70mph. The Pro Comps self clean below 30 and will make a hole in the ground  muddin is what they were made for.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jan 28, 2013)

BFG AT's or the coopers


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 28, 2013)

I had good luck with BFG ATs and General Grabbers.


----------



## lukem (Jan 28, 2013)

Another vote for BFG ATs.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 29, 2013)

Hated the Generals that were OEM on my Canyon.  They spun if was even thinkin' about raining.  Haven't liked 'em on any other trucks my family has owned either.

Have owned several sets of Cooper Discoverers on 4x4's.  Love 'em.  The HT version was surprisingly capable in snow and mud, especially for a "highway" tread design.

Hated the big tire on small wheel combo too.  P265/75-R15 felt like I was driving on balloons.  Went to a 265/65-R18 combo (new take-offs from a 2012 GMC Sierra) and it's the best damn upgrade that truck has _ever_ seen.

Stock:






Better! Both visually and functionally!






Oh yeah, tires that came on the new rims were Bridgestones.  Second set I've owned and very happy with them. 1st set was on an S10 too.


----------



## loadstarken (Jan 29, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> Check out Treadwrights:
> 
> https://www.treadwright.com/
> 
> I run the 32" Guard Dogs on my Toyota woodhauler:


Another vote here for Treadwrights!
I wish they would come out with some tires for 20" wheels though!


----------



## CTguy9230 (Jan 29, 2013)

I was told by a tire shop in my town that there going to 
stop making the BFG AT's


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 29, 2013)

CTguy9230 said:


> i'll second the vote for Coopers...i just put a set on my jeep wrangler Cooper Discoverer AT3's
> great tire in the snow and fairly quiet on the pavement
> 
> decent in the price dept also


 
I like these. Coopers have been a good one for me


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm another fan of the BFG AT's.

I've got a set of BFG AT-KO tires on my 2004 Silverado now.  On this truck, they're the stock size.  They ride nice, have aggressive enough tread for off-road if I ever need it, and they are good in the snow.  There is a little bit of a zing on the road, but the sound isn't too bad.  Not like some other off-road tires I've heard on other people's trucks.

I had them on my 1994 Silverado in a 33x12.50, and on a 2000 S-10 ZR2 in 31x10.50.

One downside though, is that they are a little expensive compared to other options out there.  They seem to hold up pretty well though.  I had a set of cheap Dunlops on the 1994 truck that only held up for about 23k miles, so maybe the cost trade-off isn't too bad.

-SF


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 8, 2013)

SlyFerret said:


> One downside though, is that they are a little expensive compared to other options out there.


 
I'm tellin ya guys-give the retreads a shot.  They ain't your old man's baloney skins-they're high quality tires for a lot less dough!  I beat the tar out of mine on a regular basis (4 wheeling/hauling fire wood through rocky areas, hauling extra heavy loads, etc...) and they wear like iron.  No cracks, bulges, slipped belts, chunking, or any of the other stuff you hear about retreads.  The Treadwright "Warden" pattern is a copy of the BFG A/T tread.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 8, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> I'm tellin ya guys-give the retreads a shot.  They ain't your old man's baloney skins-they're high quality tires for a lot less dough!  I beat the tar out of mine on a regular basis (4 wheeling/hauling fire wood through rocky areas, hauling extra heavy loads, etc...) and they wear like iron.  No cracks, bulges, slipped belts, chunking, or any of the other stuff you hear about retreads.  The Treadwright "Warden" pattern is a copy of the BFG A/T tread.



Maybe they are different on cars/trucks but having been an otr driver for a few years I am terrified of those. We stopped using them all together for the fact that they blow up randomly and believe me when they do everyone behind you is a target. Who did you buy from bad fish I will still look I am somewhat curious!

Pete


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Maybe they are different on cars/trucks but having been an otr driver for a few years I am terrified of those. We stopped using them all together for the fact that they blow up randomly and believe me when they do everyone behind you is a target. Who did you buy from bad fish I will still look I am somewhat curious!


 
Treadwright:

https://www.treadwright.com/

If you go on any off-road forums and search their name you'll find a lot of guys who badmouth them "you'll kill yourself, hope your life insurance is paid up, etc..." but they all have one thing in common.  NONE of them have ever tried them.  When you do find a thread of someone who is actually running them they're thrilled with the performance and durability!  The process of retreading is a lot different now and a lot more is understood about tire construction, wear and tear than years ago.  Their customer service is beyond excellent as well.  I got four 32" Guard Dog MTs (BFG MTR copy) shipped to my door for less than $500.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 8, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> Treadwright:
> 
> https://www.treadwright.com/
> 
> If you go on any off-road forums and search their name you'll find a lot of guys who badmouth them "you'll kill yourself, hope your life insurance is paid up, etc..." but they all have one thing in common.  NONE of them have ever tried them.  When you do find a thread of someone who is actually running them they're thrilled with the performance and durability!  The process of retreading is a lot different now and a lot more is understood about tire construction, wear and tear than years ago.  Their customer service is beyond excellent as well.  I got four 32" Guard Dog MTs (BFG MTR copy) shipped to my door for less than $500.


Wow bad fish to my surprise I havnt found bad reviews at all on my initial googling of them. In fact jeep magazine gave them a great review based on rock climbing and normal driving. My question is are they all different brands or one. I know I hate the wrangler junk tires every one I have had bulged in a matter of months and they don't wear well either. I would hate to get tires and have them be wrangler retreads. Maybe I will call treadwright and talk to them. 

Pete


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Wow bad fish to my surprise I havnt found bad reviews at all on my initial googling of them. In fact jeep magazine gave them a great review based on rock climbing and normal driving. My question is are they all different brands or one. I know I hate the wrangler junk tires every one I have had bulged in a matter of months and they don't wear well either. I would hate to get tires and have them be wrangler retreads. Maybe I will call treadwright and talk to them.


 
I think Peterson's Off Road tested them on a Dodge Pickup a few years back too-they had nothing but good things to say.  The folks there will be glad to answer your questions.  I know that they buy up good used carcasses wherever they can find them, but AFAIK if you get a mud tread pattern you're going to get a mud tire carcass (BFG M/T, General M/T, etc...)-all four of mine are BFG MT carcasses.  They don't take just any carcass either-they have to meet certain specifications to be retreaded.  Mine will be getting me home in the sloppy mess hitting the Northeast tonight!


----------



## festerw (Feb 8, 2013)

I had the Treadwright  Wardens on my old Dakota they had 30k on them and well over half tread.   I'm going to need a set of tires for my Jeep and they're at the top of the list.

FWIW  when I  bought them it cost me 450 for a set of 4 mounted 31's,  the BFG AT's  were $750 the price difference and good reviews were enough for me to try them.


----------



## blades (Feb 9, 2013)

Treadwright, been using them for a number of years now, Just got a note that they have upgraded there process to the entire sidewall being redone, prices stayed the same.  Got a set on my F250 working fine snow and all ( truck gets used for plowing) I am running the Sentinel model as it is a little quieter and a bit more tread on the road than the Wardens as this is my commuting unit as well. Will be putting wardens on the F350 shortly. I use the E load rating 17" on F250, 16" on the 350,  Oh, I had a set on my 85 F350 plow  truck, those I believe were the Guard dogs, that was quit awhile back memory is fuzzy.


----------

